# Marcel Kittel Early Retirement



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Announced 3 days ago. Just heard this while watching T o California. 

_Kittel said in a press release, “On my request Team Katusha-Alpecin and I have mutually decided to an early termination of my current contract.”
_
Oh, well...


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry to see this but not surprised. He’s been struggling with depression for a while. I hope he can get his life in order and find peace.

EDIT: I should say he is rumored to suffer from depression but I don’t know that to be fact. Still, I wish him the best as he moves on.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It’s a shame. He’s still probably the fastest guy physically when he’s on. He and Cav just unraveled performance wise around the same time. Griepel has had a big drop off too. Ironically, they all used to be teammates at one point in time as part of the greatest sprint train to have ever sprint trained. Degenkolb was part of that squad too I believe. Crazy how quickly things change in the World Tour.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A couple years ago when Sagan was wrongfully dq'd from the TdF and Kittel won five stages it was really unfortunate when he crashed and missed out on the green jersey. But also I thought some folks said it wasn't that bad a crash and he could have finished? I might be wrong there, but it felt like he wasn't the same after that. 

Hope he returns, in the meantime he can make money at Vanilla Ice impersonation contests...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> A couple years ago when Sagan was wrongfully dq'd from the TdF and Kittel won five stages it was really unfortunate when he crashed and missed out on the green jersey. But also I thought some folks said it wasn't that bad a crash and he could have finished? I might be wrong there, but it felt like he wasn't the same after that.
> 
> Hope he returns, in the meantime he can make money at Vanilla Ice impersonation contests...


Or play Drago’s nephew in upcoming Rocky/Creed movies.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Sprinting is like that. Nobody really dominates as a pure sprinter for more than a couple years at a time. Then the next crop of young steeds come out of the gate hungry and winning. And yet sometimes it 'comes back' for these guys.

Kittel was amazing at the time, Cav and Cipolini ever moreso, but eventually they had bad years too and faded. Sagan is so different - beating all but 1 or 2 of the top sprinters over and over in the Tour day in and out, and being a Classics beast too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Sprinting is like that. Nobody really dominates as a pure sprinter for more than a couple years at a time. Then the next crop of young steeds come out of the gate hungry and winning. And yet sometimes it 'comes back' for these guys.
> 
> Kittel was amazing at the time, Cav and Cipolini ever moreso, but eventually they had bad years too and faded. Sagan is so different - beating all but 1 or 2 of the top sprinters over and over in the Tour day in and out, and being a Classics beast too.


Agreed, but even Peter is having an off year by his standards. Time eventually catches up with all of us.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Agreed, but even Peter is having an off year by his standards. Time eventually catches up with all of us.


Except for Cipolini! Mario still bombing descents shirtless, no helmet and hooking up with hot young chicks. 

He can’t even use a stud finder because it always points to him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like it might have been a short retirement. He is reportedly negotiating with the Jumbo team.


----------

